# How many 8 weights do you have?



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Currently have 5 8 weights set up for saltwater flats fishing. Thinking I may drop 2 of them, but I always have a hard time getting rid of rods and reels. How many to y'all keep in the quiver?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have too many. I only use two of them on a regular basis. A TFO TICR & Greys Platinum XD. I also have an Albright XX, Mud Hole MHX that are high enough quality for use on the flats. After that I have an older Sage GL2 (or 3) that doesn't get any use. A Gander Mountain Guide Series that I like for to use for shad on the St. Johns. And finally I hit a sale the other day and picked up an Okuma for $25 just because I could......  : And then the final one is my very first Fenwick fiberglass fly rod. Its an 8 wt but doesn't see any action these days. 

Still looking for the right bamboo rod too


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I keep a 6, 8, and 10 wt. in my arsenal. 90% of the time, the 6 is getting worked with the 8 being a windy day rod or a rod for larger flies.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I always have one less than I need. 

5wt Sage XP
5wt TFO Pro 7' 
7wt White River Classic-Just donated to Cturner
8wt Sage XP
9wt Cabellas FT- Also just donated to a newby
12wt TFO Jm Teeny

8wt NRX one piece on the way!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

One


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

2 8weights one with floating line the other with slow sinking line. And I have a bunch of money invested into an 11wt that I rarely use.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Good lord I have too many rods! All of them are currently homemade rods. I sold all of my factory rods as a half hearted logical excuse to build more. I have...ummmm (4-5) 8wts I think:

1.) 8wt built on a 9'0" G loomis IMX (I think it's an IMX, I don't recall) It's a decent rod. It was featured in the Mudhole 2011 calender. I kinda want to sell it. It was my first attempt at checker board overkill back in...I think it was 2006-07. It was befor mudhole started selling those neat lil checker jigs so the checkering ain't perfect, looks more like corn on the cob in some places! lol










2.) 8wt rod built on 8'0" dorber blank. It's a progressive taper. I don't use it much. It throws a 6wt much better for the kinda fishing I do with it. They market the blank as a bass bug taper. As the name implies, it's better at fresh water fishing than salt. It's not stout enough to pull snook from docks but is just perfect for pulling bass from lilly pads since it bends nearly to the grip and won't shock the tippit too much. If you are looking for a decent alternative to those SAGE bass 8foot blanks. These Dorber bass bug blanks are worth the time. If I ever get the chance to chase snakehead or peacocks in south florida....this one is comming with me!









3.)I got another one built on a 9'0" dancraft blank. This is my primary rod. It's also featured in the 2013 mudhole calender. I'm gonna get burried with this rod. The action is nearly perfect for me. I really like dancraft blanks. The MHX blanks are kinda comparable dancrafts are much lighter bit not quite as stiff even thought both are med-fast.









4.) I've got another 8 footer built on a bastardized basspro blank. It's a sweet lil dock rod. I stripped all the original crap off and replaced it with decent left over componets but at its heart....it's still a stiff heavy basspro rod.









Ugggg, this talk of 8wts has me thinking about this other 8wt I used to own. It was built on a Graphite USA blank. That thing was a tank! but the guy I sold it to broke it!  :'(
RIP, She landed my first Redfish on the fly!









Sad thing is, I have an 11foot 4pc 7-8wt spey rod started that I'm going to finish after the boat is done!
here's the fighting butt








The blank is a really dark blue color Batson blank. Imma put gold guides on it. It's already got a gold reel seat


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

WOW. I thought I had attachment issues. You win this round for sure.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

1) 7wt. BVK w/ Nautilus FWX 7/8 - used the most.
1) 8wt. Scott STS w/Galvan T-8 - for windy days
1) 9wt. Scott STS w/Galvan T-10 - big snook & docks
1)10wt. Scott STS w/Galvan T-10 - tarpon
1)11wt. Scott STS w/Galvan T-12 - tarpon floating line
1)11wt. Scott STS w/Galvan T-12 - tarpon intermed. tip
1)12wt. BVK (new)w/Abel Super 12x - tarpon floating

I use the 7wt. 75% of the time flats fishing, pulling out the 8wt. when it gets windy.

The 9wt. collects dust most of the time.

I use the 10wt. and the 11wts. a bunch during tarpon season.

The 12wt. is a new addition just to see how I like it next tarpon season. I love my Scott 11wts, so you may see the BVK 12 on the block in the future.

Scott STS's rock, if you can find one.
Galvan made me a believer after last tarpon season.
Abel - Top of the food chain when you need to put the brakes on anything (along with Tibor, Islander, Nautilus, ect)...

I could get rid of the 9wt and 12wt and never miss a beat, but that wouldn't be any fun, would it.


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

I needed to think about it.

4wt 7pc backpack travel
5wt 2pc fast action combat fishing rod
5wt 4pc medium action trout rod
6/7wt 2pc medium action rod
8wt 6 pc backpack travel
8wt teaching rod 
8wt fast action combat fishing rod
8wt fast action rod
10wt fast action rod

About to order
6wt BVK
8wt BVK
10wt BVK

That will make 5 8wts, 12 total...i need to sell off a couple


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have three 8 weights. 
St Croix Ultra Legend - Ross Canyon 
Reddington Rs4 - Ross Canyon 
G Loomis CrossCurrent - Orvis Hydros 

One 9 wt G Loomis GL3 - Old Florida No 55

One 6 wt Scientific Anglers - Okuma reel



Oysterbreath - Is there anything that can be done to fill the gaps that develop in the cork over time?


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

Cork dust and wood glue

Cork dust and epoxy

Or if you're like me and just need to fill in a gouge the night before fishing...5 minute waterproof epoxy


On topic

I mainly use 7wts

But...

8wt gl3 first rod i ever built
8wt batson rx8
Soon to be 8wt cts
And an 8'6" fenwick glass because its just plain fun to fish!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> WOW. I thought I had attachment issues. You win this round for sure.


 My bad dude, I got a bit carried away! :-[





> 1) 7wt.  BVK w/ Nautilus FWX 7/8 - used the most.
> 1) 8wt.  Scott STS w/Galvan T-8 - for windy days
> 1) 9wt.  Scott STS w/Galvan T-10 - big snook & docks
> 1)10wt. Scott STS w/Galvan T-10 - tarpon
> ...


I agree, the STS is one of the greatest graphite rods of all time! I also like those old Sage Xp rods but not nearly as much as the scott STS. The 6wt STS  was amazing!


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey SupaFly, how do you like the Batson RX8 blank?? what production rod would you compare it to? A builder in the keys worked exclusively with Batson for his Fly builds with much positive feedback from his clients, I didn't get to cast one though.. wish I had.


----------



## DEEK (Mar 8, 2012)

I got the same problem. 6 rods and reels. I've been thinking about a reduction myself.
In addition to the 8's the following round it out
1- 5wt
1- 6wt
1- 9wt
2- 10wt
3- 12wt

I need help! Maybe we should form a group


----------



## SISW (Apr 21, 2011)

You can never have too many rods, but for Florida fishing, an 8 WT is going to be used most often so have a few. I am a big fan of the SAGE RPLX rods and really like the 3-pc series. Mine are really old and SAGE hasn't made them for years but that's what I grew up fishing so I really enjoy the crisp, fast action. I just started using the Redington Predator 8wt and really like it for fishing the creeks and Peacocks. 
I also like the CrossCurrent rods by GLoomis and the ShoreStalker sticks for snook fishing.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Oysterbreath - Is there anything that can be done to fill the gaps that develop in the cork over time?


Sorry I missed your question. The easiest thing to do is to buy some Elmer's carpenter's wood filler in the golden oak color. You can find this stuff for as low as 3 bucks. More if you buy it from a rod building store.
Just make sure it's not the one with the red "interior" lable. The lable should be green and say "interior/exterior"!









To use it make sure your grip is clean & dry. Cork, filler & air temperature should be above 40°F. Apply it to cork pits and grooves with a spatula. Remove the excess. Deep repairs may need 2 or more fillings. 
You can sand it after 20min for shallow repairs.For deeper repairs, waite 2-8 hours before sanding. You'll need a couple different grits of sandpaper. medium grit to level it off and a finer grit to finish it off. If you really want to take care of your grips. Before you ever hit the water with them, apply some U40 cork seal. On your older rods, clean the grips with soap and water, LIGHTLY sand them with 220. then apply the U40.


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

> Hey SupaFly, how do you like the Batson RX8 blank?? what production rod would you compare it to? A builder in the keys worked exclusively with Batson for his Fly builds with much positive feedback from his clients, I didn't get to cast one though.. wish I had.


I have not cast many production 8wts so take this with a grain or two of salt.

Action to me is similar to my gl3 maybe a touch faster not quite glx and again somewhere between the two in power.

It is lighter than the gl3. Its a nice blank. I have only thrown the sa redfish line on it and would like to see how it does with a true 8wt line


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Any experience with the Batson rx7 rods? Med/ fast is more complimentary to my cast, and I've been kicking around building my first fly rod.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have two 8wt's. a BVK and some BPS rod. I then have a 6wt TFO, 9wt BVK, and testing out a 12wt.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

F.R.A.G. - fly rod anonymous group


----------



## DEEK (Mar 8, 2012)

> F.R.A.G. - fly rod anonymous group


I like it!


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

> Any experience with the Batson rx7 rods? Med/ fast is more complimentary to my cast, and I've been kicking around building my first fly rod.



They're nice a little lighter than the rx 8


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Any experience with the Batson rx7 rods? Med/ fast is more complimentary to my cast, and I've been kicking around building my first fly rod.


I've built about 5 rods on the Batson RX8, 3 on the RX6, and 4 or 5 on the RX7.

The RX8 is really nice in 8 and 7 wt but I do NOT like it in 4wt. I personally own them in 7wt and 4wt.
I have only built the RX7 in 6wt. Actually....I own one of the RX7's that I built. I only used three of the sections and made it into a short stick that I used exclusivly to chase local largemouth bass.
I can't compare weight between the RX8 and RX7 because I haven't built them in the same weights and all of the 7wt and 8wt RX8s I built had titainuim guides. With that said, the 7wt RX8 blank was still lighter than the 6wt RX7 but not by much. The RX8 is faster but it seems to allow your loop to collapse on sloppy cast a little more easily.The RX7 seemed to be a more forgiving rod. The RX8 in the right hands can out perform the RX7 IMHO. Honestly, the RX7 is prettier too since you can get it in that tiger eye-like color.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the tip oysterbreath on filling in those gaps.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

Too many, my main issue is I only have 2 reels.

Scott S4S

This is my wading rod and high wind rod, it's a broomstick so it sucks for the 30 ft boat casts. Love it wading though for those long shots and keeping the line off the water.

St Croix Legend Ultra

My boat rod, and it can throw in the wind too. My favorite general usage one.

Sage xi2

Extra rod I don't use anymore, replaced it with the Scott. I need to sell it while it still has some value.

St Croix Avid

Too soft for most of my saltwater stuff, it's a good bass bug rod. It's really just an extra rod laying around.

TFO ticrx

Just another extra rod.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll add my .02 here 
6wt Loomis CC GLX with Nautilus FWX 7/8
7wt Sage Xi3 (being repaired by sage, hope to see it again someday) and it will get the Nautilus FWX 7/8 as well. 
8wt Sage Xi3 with Cheeky Mojo (love the reel, this combo sees the most action)
9wt Orvis Hydros with Battenkill LA-V reel (need to part with)
9wt Sage Xi3 with Nautilus NV 8/9 
12wt TFO TiCr with Van Staal C-Vex 9/12

Looking at adding a new Clutch Tactical 8wt to the fold.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I am wanting add another 8 right now. Just sold a spare Winston 10 I had. I really want to try a XP but Oyster and Snookdaddy got me curious about the STS. How do these 2 compare? I know the XP has a cult following for a reason.


----------



## narwhal (Jul 4, 2012)

Too many!

Single handers
1wt-- 8' Orvis Silver Label
4wt- 8.5' St Croix Legend ultra
6wt- 10' Sage XP
6wt- 10' Echo Ion
6wt- 9' St Croix Avid
7wt- 9' Sage Fli
7wt- 10' Orvis Helios
8wt- 9' Sage Xi2
8wt- 9' T&T XL2
8wt- 9' Orvis Trident TLS
8wt- 9' Sage FLi
8wt- 7'10" Redington Predator
8wt- 9' Orvis T3
9wt- Echo3
9wt 8' Redington Predator
10wt- Sage VPS
10wt- Scott S3S
11wt- Orvis T3
12wt- Echo3
13/15wt- Beulah bluewater

2 handers-
6/7 10'6" Beulah switch
7130 Echo TR
9150 Echo TR

May be forgetting something....

What is bad is that I really want a Sage One 8wt. May need to sell a few of the 8wts I have!


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I only have 3.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

So I just added another 8wt to the fold....
Clutch TSX 908. Looking forward to its delivery and giving it a run!
It will get paired up with another Cheeky Mojo..... 
If you guys haven't checked them out yet you should take a look at Clutch fly rods and Cheeky reels. 
I can't say enough good thinks about my Mojo.... 
And from all reports, the Clutch rods are game changers.... 
I cant wait to give you guys feedback on it.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> So I just added another 8wt to the fold....
> Clutch TSX 908. Looking forward to its delivery and giving it a run!
> It will get paired up with another Cheeky Mojo.....
> If you guys haven't checked them out yet you should take a look at Clutch fly rods and Cheeky reels.
> ...


I would buy a clutch rod in a minute, if it wasnt $800.


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is my list, hope my wife doesn't see it [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]

6# Orvis Access 
8# Orvis Helios
8# Loomis NRX
9# Sage Xi 3 (gettin repaired, wonder how long that takes)
9# Loomis Pro4X
10# BVK
11# Loomis Pro 1
11# Helios (this thing lays it down!)

I like to have a backup rod in each weight for when my hatch snaps the tip on my rod(it happens).
Or when I travel to places where there are no fly shops.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey Gfish. How do you like the 10# BVK. Been looking for a new travel 4 piece.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I keep my rods and reels in a Fire Safe. Most cherished items I own.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey CW. Get back to work on that boat. I'm coming up in October.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

> > So I just added another 8wt to the fold....
> > Clutch TSX 908. Looking forward to its delivery and giving it a run!
> > It will get paired up with another Cheeky Mojo.....
> > If you guys haven't checked them out yet you should take a look at Clutch fly rods and Cheeky reels.
> ...



Check their website. $680
Cheaper then the Sage Xi3


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > So I just added another 8wt to the fold....
> > > Clutch TSX 908. Looking forward to its delivery and giving it a run!
> > > It will get paired up with another Cheeky Mojo.....
> > > If you guys haven't checked them out yet you should take a look at Clutch fly rods and Cheeky reels.
> ...


Still too much. I'm cheap :'(


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I have scaled back a little bit:

Orvis Zero Gravity 8#: I might take this thing to bed
Orvis TLS 8#
Redbone 8#
Redbone 9#
Redbone 10#: yeah I got a deal on them
TFO signature 10#
TFO Ticr 10#: by far the best rod TFO ever made
TFO BVK 12#
TFO Ticr 12#

That's all the salt stuff, for now


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Salty stuff:

Sage Xi3s in 6, 8, 10, 12, and 16 wts
Sage Xi2 in 14 wt
St. Croix Legend Ultras in 6, 8, 10, and 12 wts
Orvis Zero Gravity 9wt

Please don't ask me about reels. Lets just say I am gear whore. :-[


----------

